# USB dual vibration joystick problem



## ninoong (Dec 22, 2004)

i am using usb to playstation converter and i have two controllers. It has a vibration driver included. The player one controller works fine but whenever i open the second controller it shows an error. This is what it said whenever i click properties in game controllers "An exception occurred while trying to run "C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL"C:\WINDOWS\system32\joy.cpl",Game Controllers.

i tried to uninstall the driver and the two controllers still work fine but has no vibration. any ideas on how to fix this?


----------

